

404 Animated Character in CSS - dolftax
http://codepen.io/WithAnEs/pen/Fxzei

======
untog
How do people make these things? Hand coding it seems crazy. I'm wondering if
there are any GUI tools out there.

~~~
mikewhy
There are things like Hype[1], and I'm sure there's more out there

[1]: [http://tumult.com/hype/](http://tumult.com/hype/)

